# Please help, it will take about 35 seconds!! Thanks, kopetsky's snow removal services



## Kopetsky11 (Dec 12, 2008)

hello, can ANYONE help me... long story really short, we plowed snow, lots of snow, i went on vacation in the sun, while i was gone my bimbo "forgot" to invoice/mail/bill ALL my customers for the VERY LAST snow of the year... HERE IS MY QUESTION, I am looking for the actual DATE for which the plowable snow came to the INDIANAPOLIS AREA!!! I am comp stupid and can barely post this and do e-mails but i tried to check google and stuff but i dont know how to word it to find out the date. I plowed snow ON OR AROUND 01-04-2010; 02-05-2010; 02-09-2010; AND IF I REMEMBER RIGHT IT WAS JUST A FEW DAYS AFTER THE 02-09-2010 SNOW BUT IF ANYONE CAN HELP ME, I WILL BE OHH SO GREATFUL!! I AM ALREADY GONNA SOUND LIKE A ****** BILLING FOR SNOW REMOVAL AT THE END OF MAY  BUT I TYPED A STANDERD LETTER AND I AM ONLY GONNA TRY TO COLLECT 1/2 OF WHAT THE ORIGINAL BILLS ARE BUT IF SOMEONE REALLY COMPLAINS ILL JUST SAY FORGET IT I WOULD RATHER NOT LOSE THE CUSTOMER. ANYWHO THIS IS A REMINDER OF SORTS TO EVERYONE (IF IM IN THE RIGHT FORUM) DONT EXPECT THE BIMBOS TO JUST DO IT AUTOMATICALLY.... AWWW IM JUST GIVING JENNY A HARD TIME IT IS MY FAULT 1000%!!!! BUT IF ANYONE KNOWS HOW TO FIND WHAT THAT DATE WOULD BE AGAIN FOR THE LAST SNOW FALL THAT OCCURED IN INDIANAPOLIS, INDIANA FOR THE 2009-2010 SEASON (BELIEVE ITS AFTER 2-9-10??) THE ZIP CODE HERE IS 46227 IF THAT HELPS?? THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH, I AM EMBARRASED ON HOW I CANT EVEN FIND THAT OUT!

HAVE A GREAT DAY,
ADAM KOPETSKY
KOPETSKY'S SNOW
REMOVAL SERVICES 
L.L.C. (317) 625-6201


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I am in Eastern Ohio, and we plowed up untill the end of Feburary. Sorry I don't know how to find your last date, but I would guess it would guess it to be close to ours. If you want our last date I can look it up.

Bossman


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

This site is showing snowfall on 2-5-10, 2-9-10, and 2-15-10....

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/ind/?n=feb152010snow

There may be more, I'm not sure


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/ind/f6-decode_ind.php

That page has great info as well. You can type in what month and what year and it breaks it all down daily. Pretty sweet.

Good luck, hopefully your customers are understanding of the situation


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

How on earth do you go about servicing your sites without documentation or logs of some sort? Not only for billing purposes but for liability concerns.

Sorry, but I don't think your girl is the bimbo here......

A short pencil is always better than a long memory. Hopefully you'll learn from this.


----------



## snobama (Nov 19, 2008)

excellent question TCLA...

2/15/2010 ... got 5" in 46224 and 5.6" in 46214 if that helps you Kopetsky...


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

TCLA;1042843 said:


> How on earth do you go about servicing your sites without documentation or logs of some sort? Not only for billing purposes but for liability concerns.
> 
> Sorry, but I don't think your girl is the bimbo here......
> 
> A short pencil is always better than a long memory. Hopefully you'll learn from this.


Excellent post !!!!! :salute:


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank you Toby! :waving:

I'm in a good mood and thought I would help out the OP......


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Same thing i thought TCLA! I have sheets from 7 years ago

Bossman


----------



## Kopetsky11 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for that page, it did help a lot. Also you are right, she isnt a bimbo, i was just pi$$ed of big time and it was 6am, should of reworded it. Eitherway its under controll but i just gave a very quick version on the story i also have plenty of records but you cant tdell me that in your entire life you have never "misplaced, lost forgot..." to get all the info for something and once you realised it, "blamed it" or "pushed it off one someone else" not the best idea buut i couldnt find the date, i was mad, someone helped, end of story. So thanks again to everyone.
Adam

ps in all seriously she is a bimbo but she does do pretty good work hhave a great day.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

TCLA;1042843 said:


> How on earth do you go about servicing your sites without documentation or logs of some sort? Not only for billing purposes but for liability concerns.
> 
> Sorry, but I don't think your girl is the bimbo here......
> 
> A short pencil is always better than a long memory. Hopefully you'll learn from this.


Good post.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

my question is how do you just realize now in May that this has happened?


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

TCLA;1042843 said:


> How on earth do you go about servicing your sites without documentation or logs of some sort? Not only for billing purposes but for liability concerns.
> 
> Sorry, but I don't think your girl is the bimbo here......
> 
> A short pencil is always better than a long memory. Hopefully you'll learn from this.


thats what i was wondering to tcla


----------

